# Fast & Easy Pheasant Cleaning Tips



## mike_winklbauer (Oct 25, 2009)

great way to do a bird. this was the first time I have done one for 20 years. Had my son out for his first pheasant hunt today and he got his first bird. was a great day alot of work without a dog but what the heck he had fun. thanks for the tip good luck hunting and be safe...


----------



## Laura1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks. The second bird worked perfectly!


----------



## Pat_Kogel (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you thaw and refreeze pheasants??


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't see why not if it hasn't been thawed and left out for a long period of time.


----------

